# De Havilland Dh4-M2



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

She's a beauty...

The Only Flying Dh-4 !


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2007)

She sure is!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2007)

She looks really great !!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice. There are some nice pictures of it too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep....


----------



## timshatz (Feb 24, 2007)

Sweet. Love the Pup too. One of my favorite WW1 aircraft.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, looks just as polished as a new Cadillac. Very nice!


----------

